
Qvestions of Love, and the Ansvvers (1566) - pepys
http://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebo/A18509.0001.001/1:3?rgn=div1;view=fulltext
======
pepys
A guide for the perplexed - this basically a FAQ related to sex and romance
from 1566. Posted it simply because I found it to be interesting. It's written
in a question and answer style with the questions demarcated by a ¶. The text
is typical of 16th century English, hence u=v, ie=y, etc. Hence:

 _¶Why were Oysters consecrated by the auncient to Venus?

Bycause Oysters doe prouoke lecherie._

Becomes:

"Why were Oysters consecrated to Venus by the Ancients?

Because Oysters provoke lechery."

